# Dragon Springs water pollution threatens mussels, angers neighbors.



## darwing (Feb 19, 2019)

_Dragon Springs proposes expansion despite DEC violations concerns

In the small town of Deerpark，Orange County，NY，a consyruction project by Dragon Springs Inc.(associatd with Falun Gong) has caused controversy amongst local neighborhood and environmental groups .We support the Deerpark Rural Alliance and their efforts to prevent Dragon Springs Inc. From improper expansion.

Dragon Springs’ new construction project is an issue that draws strong and opposing opinions from many local residents. There are serious concerns over the unforeseen impact the project will have on the infrastructure of the small town --including traffic ,sewage,pollution,and the long term environmental impact.

We agree the Deerpark Pural Alliance has just cause for concern that Dragon Springs’ solar plan would have to cut down a significant amount of trees to accommodate the number of solar panels as planned.

The scale of the Dragon Springs Inc.development will create unknown environmrntal impact on the Deerpark area. Like the enormous septic system that might tax the town’s plumbing. Or the  increase in pollution from the expected number of visitors.

The roads of Deerpark were not designed for heavy vehicular traffic . Safety will be an issue on the narrow single-laned roads when large passenger vehicles and buses travel to and from the Dragon Springs site.

The Washington Post reported the news on January 17.




_


----------



## darwing (Feb 19, 2019)

Dragon Springs water pollution threatens mussels, angers neighbors.


----------



## darwing (Feb 19, 2019)

We support the Deerpark Rural Alliance!


----------



## darwing (Feb 19, 2019)

Is America a country of the rule of law? If yes, how come does this take place?


----------



## darwing (Feb 19, 2019)

The 18,400 gallons per day septic system Dragon Springs now uses is to “get them through” until the 100,000 gpd septic system they planned has permits.


----------



## darwing (Feb 19, 2019)

But their DEC application for the larger system is incomplete, according to a DEC spokesperson.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 20, 2019)

So where can I buy these mussels and are they tasty?


----------



## darwing (Feb 20, 2019)

The equipment now awaiting approval would increase treatment of waste at current capacity, but not add capacity, according to the DEC.


----------



## darwing (Feb 20, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So where can I buy these mussels and are they tasty?


They are delicious, but they may be contaminated now.


----------



## darwing (Feb 20, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So where can I buy these mussels and are they tasty?


----------



## darwing (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 20, 2019)

darwing said:


> The equipment now awaiting approval would increase treatment of waste at current capacity, but not add capacity, according to the DEC.




  Have you noticed nobody cares about your local problem?


----------



## darwing (Feb 20, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> > The equipment now awaiting approval would increase treatment of waste at current capacity, but not add capacity, according to the DEC.
> ...


Maybe you are right, but I hope more people pay attention to environmental protection.The government should punish pollution, such as Dragon Springs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 20, 2019)

darwing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > darwing said:
> ...



  Free for all pollution shouldnt happen.
In fact the Us is probably the cleanest nation on earth.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 20, 2019)

Republicans don't believe in environmental regulations.  Too expensive.  

There is only one thing Republicans want to regulate and it ain't the environment.


----------



## darwing (Feb 20, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I agree with you, but some pollution is unnecessary, such as the expansion of Dragon Springs.


----------



## darwing (Feb 20, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Republicans don't believe in environmental regulations.  Too expensive.
> 
> There is only one thing Republicans want to regulate and it ain't the environment.


It's unfortunate that the government is led by the Republicans.


----------



## darwing (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## darwing (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 21, 2019)

darwing said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans don't believe in environmental regulations.  Too expensive.
> ...



   Do you have a link to your story?


----------



## darwing (Feb 21, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Dragon Springs road-raising project raises neighbors' ire


----------



## darwing (Feb 21, 2019)

darwing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > darwing said:
> ...


Dragon Springs water pollution threatens mussels, angers neighbors
This incident has not been resolved up to now.


----------



## darwing (Feb 24, 2019)

Some facts of Dragon Spring Temple


----------



## darwing (Feb 24, 2019)

'Dragon Spring Temple' documentary


----------



## darwing (Feb 25, 2019)

Too mysterious!!According to the law, the temple should be more transparent to the outside world.


----------



## darwing (Feb 25, 2019)

Many organizations publish information through websites. But what about the website of dragon springs?
Dragon Springs


----------



## darwing (Feb 25, 2019)

The content of this official website is only business publicity, no public financial information. Weird.


----------



## darwing (Feb 25, 2019)

All non-profit organizations with a total annual income of more than $25,000 must submit the IRS990 form to the IRS every year. All private foundations must register with the IRS and submit the IRS990-PF form. These forms are fully public documents and are "reports" for non-profit organizations to the public.


----------



## darwing (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## darwing (Feb 25, 2019)

GuideStar USA, Inc. is an information service specializing in reporting on U.S. nonprofit companies. [2] In 2016, its database provided information on 2.5 million organizations.GuideStar - Wikipedia


----------



## darwing (Feb 25, 2019)

The public has the right to know about the operation of non-profit organizations, including dragon springs.


----------



## darwing (Feb 26, 2019)

darwing said:


> View attachment 247784


Correction: Dragon Springs is not required to file an annual return with the IRS* because it is a church*.


----------



## darwing (Feb 26, 2019)

This "church" seems more like a shop.
Dragon Spring


----------



## darwing (Apr 2, 2019)

Stop Dragon Springs'iresponsible land development now!


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 2, 2019)

Oh calm down.....the neighbors will get over it. The environmental hysterical types always make mountains out of molehills.....and the hysterical get suckered into the nonsense.


----------



## darwing (Apr 7, 2019)

It's scary to see these engineering cars.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 7, 2019)

darwing said:


> The public has the right to know about the operation of non-profit organizations, including dragon springs.


OP are you in orange ? on the Delaware side

my sister still lives there ...not for much longer
and mumsie was on the other side of Goshen ...in the woods she had a horse farm 

PONYS PONYS PONYS 

and as a kid they used to ship me off from Brooklyn every summer to my uncles house which was between Monroe and greenwood lake 
when i was a kid i had the best time 
playing with the local kid id be outside playing all day with the local kids 
my uncle had a boat wed always go fishing , or
riding mini bikes ...their a beautiful waterfall on the Appalachian trail not to far from his house 
hanging out in the backyard and blowing through boxes of 22s
when i got older he taught me how to skin deer .....and squirrels 

in the 70's that was still the country 

people commute to the city every day from there ....to me thats insane ...I did the Port Jervis line as a kid my uncle would pick me up in Harriman


----------



## darwing (Apr 10, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> > The public has the right to know about the operation of non-profit organizations, including dragon springs.
> ...


I was happy when I was a child. But for now, it seems that Dragon Springs will make many children around it unhappy.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 10, 2019)

darwing said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > darwing said:
> ...




did ya go tubing on the Delaware as a kid and teen ?

did I
HELLS YEAH

i have so many great memories going up there as a youngster . ill cherish them forever.

its disgusting how built up its become


----------



## darwing (Apr 11, 2019)

It is urgent to protect the environment！


----------



## whitehall (Apr 11, 2019)

Democrats, democrats, democrat administration. Complain to Cuomo.


----------



## darwing (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 15, 2019)

darwing said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > darwing said:
> ...


This whole thread stinks like Chi-com propaganda. 

Sleazeball watermelons.


----------



## darwing (Apr 22, 2019)

Dragon Springs is likely to be expanded to make money.


----------

